# basic food questions



## tOPDOG1769 (9 mo ago)

What food items should I keep on hand that I know my family can survive on?
When sales are on I have been purchasing pasta rice sauce and can goods. 
But they all have an expiration date. Also, should I store water? What else should stock up on?
Same as dog and cat food should I buy extra? 
I don't have a temperature-controlled room, is there any necessary precautions I need to take?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Things that your family normally eats is the best thing to start with. Don't waste your money on thi gs they don't like. 

We keep 2 months of dog food and make sure we use the oldest first.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Rice and beans, beans and rice. And salt for taste.
Some of the most simple things you can store, right there.

Canned goods are great, and are often good well beyond their "best by" dates. And I mean by years. They will lose nutritional value, but will generally be safe to eat for quite a while past their stated dates.
Yes, store water. It is paramount to your survival after staying warm/cool and dry. You can reuse 2L bottles for this. Clean them with a mild bleach solution to kill any bacteria, fill them with chlorinated water from your tap, seal them, and store them.
Don't use anything that's held milk or fruit juice that you cannot be assured of your cleaning methods. Juice boxes and milk jugs are wholly insufficient.
You can also step up to blue plastic barrels or IBC totes, set up in a rain catchment system. (check local ordinances, this can be illegal in some areas)
Have a means to filter and purify rain water, especially if it comes off a roof.

Long-term storage of processed dry pet foods is not a good idea. Due to the fats involved, they will go rancid within a year or so. You can keep them for a few months and rotate, but I would not consider years long storage to be a good idea.
Wet canned food is an entirely different situation. They are packed just like your canned veggies and meats. Also, dogs can eat fresh raw meat and bones. If you have a means of meat production for yourself, you can give them the scraps and they'll be happy critters. That's the only real long-term solution for pets; natural food.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as has been said, stock what you eat.

also oatmeal as an extender - added to meatloaf, meatballs, or by itself
Rice also an extender 
spices, spices spices, -- you could eat rice everyday if it taste different
Beans black, red, pinto
canned fruit... stops scurvy has liquid
flour.. flours makes bisquits, bread, pasta,


----------



## Marcons Warehouse (9 mo ago)

Commercial posting is restricted to the designated vendors section (which requires a paid vendor membership), as well as the Marketplace. See vendor rules or sign-up today!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Advertising reported.


----------



## Aetherwizard (Aug 8, 2017)

tOPDOG1769 said:


> What food items should I keep on hand that I know my family can survive on?
> But they all have an expiration date. Also, should I store water? What else should stock up on?
> Same as dog and cat food should I buy extra?
> I don't have a temperature-controlled room, is there any necessary precautions I need to take?


As others have stated, stock up on the foods you are willing to eat, but also consider adjustments to your diet that will increase the nutrition you receive from your food. Eating food that cannot sustain your body correctly won't help you for long.

There should be no issue with expiration dates. Always keep your pantry stock rotated, whether there is an emergency or not. If you have three months of food supply, always use the oldest foods first and your food supply will never be more than three months old.

The same goes for storing water and animal food. Keep enough water on hand to service your food supply, and then rotate the water supply so that it always remains fresh. Don't put things into storage and then use newly bought supplies to live on; if you do, your stored supplies will eventually deteriorate.

A dark pantry or basement will store most foods for three months (or whatever supply you keep) with no problems. 

Most emergencies will not last beyond a few months. If you are planning for the end of civilization, then you need to get off the grid and start producing your own food supply. No amount of food and water storage will sustain anybody for very long. The body needs good whole foods and plenty of exercise to stay healthy. People who stay locked up in a shelter with packaged foods will eventually develop various health issues.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Things that your family normally eats is the best thing to start with. Don't waste your money on thi gs they don't like.
> 
> We keep 2 months of dog food and make sure we use the oldest first.


Do the kids get puppy chow and hubby Kibbles?🐶


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Great questions. Don't underestimate the wisdom of storing as much water as possible. It really is the #1 most important prep. If we had to, most of us could go without food indefinitely, but without water, we might only make it a few days, I believe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> If we had to, most of us could go without food indefinitely


I need to learn this voodoo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I need to learn this voodoo.


Well, _technically._.. you could go without food for the rest of your life.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

haha....


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> I need to learn this voodoo.


Me too. I put on some weight last winter, and I think it might have something to do with my addictive habit of eating food!


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

tOPDOG1769 said:


> What food items should I keep on hand that I know my family can survive on?
> When sales are on I have been purchasing pasta rice sauce and can goods.
> But they all have an expiration date. Also, should I store water? What else should stock up on?
> Same as dog and cat food should I buy extra?
> I don't have a temperature-controlled room, is there any necessary precautions I need to take?


The sell-by dates are suggestions. For obvious wet goods like milk and meat, of course. For very dry goods that also are not rich in oils, such as pasta, or propperly stored rice and beans, I've eaten those items after 10 or 20 years and they were fine.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

tOPDOG1769 said:


> What food items should I keep on hand that I know my family can survive on?
> When sales are on I have been purchasing pasta rice sauce and can goods.
> But they all have an expiration date. Also, should I store water? What else should stock up on?
> Same as dog and cat food should I buy extra?
> I don't have a temperature-controlled room, is there any necessary precautions I need to take?


If you live in your own house, buy one of those


tOPDOG1769 said:


> What food items should I keep on hand that I know my family can survive on?
> When sales are on I have been purchasing pasta rice sauce and can goods.
> But they all have an expiration date. Also, should I store water? What else should stock up on?
> Same as dog and cat food should I buy extra?
> I don't have a temperature-controlled room, is there any necessary precautions I need to take?











683DC Energy Smart Medium Pedestal Air Circulator


Whole Room Circulation Moves Air Up To 80 Feet Up To 80% More Energy-Efficient More Powerful Airflow Precise Control - Variable Speed Adjustable Height 32-38" 10-Year Satisfaction Guarantee




www.vornado.com














Amazon.com : 53 Gallon Rain Barrel, Portable Rainwater Storage Tank, Collapsible Rain Barrel Watering System with Faucet kit & Filter (Black) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : 53 Gallon Rain Barrel, Portable Rainwater Storage Tank, Collapsible Rain Barrel Watering System with Faucet kit & Filter (Black) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

tOPDOG1769 said:


> What food items should I keep on hand that I know my family can survive on?
> When sales are on I have been purchasing pasta rice sauce and can goods.
> But they all have an expiration date.



*Starsky *I have several Vornado fans and a commercial grade Honeywell pedestal fan, that blows my other fans away. That's the fan I use to sleep with. Even have a Vornado fan in my kitchen.

With regard to food you want to put in storage *TopDog:*

I keep on hearing people talk about stockpiling on "rice" and beans. Since no one is saying stock up on Brown Rice and beans, I am assuming you all are stockpiling white rice. White rice is filled with empty carbs, kind of making it a nutritional nightmare.

I am surprised so many so called preppers are doing this. In my opinion and well from nutritional experts, instead of white rice, stockpile beans and brown rice, whole grain couscous, and quinoa. They are far more nutritional, more fiber, protein, and less empty carbs. Wild rice and black rice are also good options. I am not saying don't buy white rice, as it can be used as a filler, I am just saying also buy the more healthy alternatives mentioned above.

Yes canned goods can potentially last far beyond their expiration date, but that is dependent of having them stored in a cool, dark, dry place. It also depends on what is canned as foods like tomato soup, the acidity of the tomato can effect the can.

Here is the thing, lets say you have your storage area at 60 degrees F. Sure in this situation the canned goods potentially will last far beyond the expiration date. But if you have the food stored in 90+ degree temperatures such as your truck or garage, the food will actually possibly expire prior to the expiration date. And I should point out we are talking about perfect canned goods and not dented to oblivion canned goods.

Some good staples to have 

Quinoa
Couscous- whole grain
Brown Rice
Wild Rice
Black Rice

Kidney Beans
Pinto Beans
Black Beans

Cream of Wheat
Oatmeal
Mash Potato flakes
Flaxseed

Canned Salmon
Canned Meats (chicken, beef, ham, low sodium Spam)

Powdered Milk
Powdered eggs
Coffee

Freeze Dried Foods


Grace Habanero Sauce ( I am addicted to this sauce, only reason why i mention it)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spenser said:


> I keep on hearing people talk about stockpiling on "rice" and beans. Since no one is saying stock up on Brown Rice and beans, I am assuming you all are stockpiling white rice. White rice is filled with empty carbs, kind of making it a nutritional nightmare.
> 
> I am surprised so many so called preppers are doing this. In my opinion and well from nutritional experts, instead of white rice, stockpile beans and brown rice, whole grain couscous, and quinoa. They are far more nutritional, more fiber, protein, and less empty carbs. Wild rice and black rice are also good options. I am not saying don't buy white rice, as it can be used as a filler, I am just saying also buy the more healthy alternatives mentioned above.


The primary reason for suggesting long grain white rice is shelf life.
It, and other long grain types, far exceeds many other rice variants in this regard. Brown rice may be nutritionally superior, but is quite literally the worst performer when it comes to stored shelf life.
Here's a great reference guide for various rice grains and their expected sealed and open shelf life lengths: Shelf Life of 14 Commonly Used Rice & How to Store Them | EZ-Prepping


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I am a fan of brown rice BUT... as previously stated, shelf life is short. Also, it takes much longer to cook, requiring more water and fuel. Just something to consider.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

It is why I mentioned that i am not saying not to buy white rice, and yes a 30 year shelf life for white rice vs 8 year shelf life for brown rice is a big difference. But you guys that are 70+ really think you are going to live 30+ til your 100, esp. under SHTF? Well, if you do wanna live 30+ years, your best chance is to eat healthy and get some Quinoa & brown rice. Just rotate and eat it by 8/ 2030.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spenser said:


> It is why I mentioned that i am not saying not to buy white rice, and yes a 30 year shelf life for white rice vs 8 year shelf life for brown rice is a big difference. But you guys that are 70+ really think you are going to live 30+ til your 100, esp. under SHTF? Well, if you do wanna live 30+ years, your best chance is to eat healthy and get some Quinoa & brown rice. Just rotate and eat it by 8/ 2030.


Where are you referencing the 30 vs. 8 year shelf life ratings?
The link I provided mentions an "indefinite" shelf life for most long grains, but only 6 months for brown rice. Being a whole grain, it has more components to it that don't last as long.
If you have a different reference with other info, I'd like to take a look at it too.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

i was referring to Augason Farms brown rice vs white rice freeze dried. I am not sure about the never ending shelf life scenario, I will look into that. Regardless, you are missing the point, 8 year shelf life isn't horrible, and it is healthy, so by all means everyone including myself buy long grain white rice, just add the Quinoa, Couscous etc to your list and use THAT FIRST and be happy that you are eating a healthier variety of grain.

will look into thought what you said about 'indefinite' as I do know that in Pompeii that they found a section of a town during an excavation of a room that had been enveloped in a seal by the ash & lava, that had a loaf of bread that was not stale, and a can from the titanic that was tested and found to be still edible. So i do not disagree I just need to see it myself. Believe 1/4 what you hear and half what you see...my motto at least...will look into this thank you.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I can only speak from personal experience. Brown rice stored in my kitchen pantry, climate controlled house, has gone bad in about 6-8 months. I have a bag now in the freezer. We shall see how that goes.

Again, it takes about 45 minutes to cook and almost twice as much water as white rice. Personally, my goal is to keep foods that require little water and cook fast, using less precious fuel during hard times.

As for living another 30 years, yes I am 70, it may happen. My mother lived to be 97 and her diet and lifestyle were awful! Lol, Mom, you go girl!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spenser said:


> i was referring to Augason Farms brown rice vs white rice freeze dried. I am not sure about the never ending shelf life scenario, I will look into that. Regardless, you are missing the point, 8 year shelf life isn't horrible, and it is healthy, so by all means everyone including myself buy long grain white rice, just add the Quinoa, Couscous etc to your list and use THAT FIRST and be happy that you are eating a healthier variety of grain.
> 
> will look into thought what you said about 'indefinite' as I do know that in Pompeii that they found a section of a town during an excavation of a room that had been enveloped in a seal by the ash & lava, that had a loaf of bread that was not stale, and a can from the titanic that was tested and found to be still edible. So i do not disagree I just need to see it myself. Believe 1/4 what you hear and half what you see...my motto at least...will look into this thank you.


I take your point, and I don't disagree at all.
My original reply was simply a response to your curiosity about why long grain white rice is so often suggested, though less nutritious.
We should all have "stages" of supplies. Short, mid, and long term stores.
Short is used quickly and replenished.
Mid is anything that can last half to all of a year.
Long is what you can rely on to still be available and edible 5+ years down the road if the worst should happen.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

I take survival and being prepared seriously. I realized that having a food supply for a 265+ lb. man would require a lot more calories/food than for a guy that weighs 170 lb. man, not to mention the heavier guy would be slower, and tire out faster in a SHTF scenario. 

So one weigh to artificially increase one's food supply is to simply eat less, and to insure survival one needs to be fit, so for the past 15-16 months I lost ~ 80 lbs. & back to the weight i was in college. And with the food that I did not eat while trying to lose weight has now turned into a nest egg of food for a later date.

Just saying being at your idea weight will for some people, make their food stash last longer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spenser said:


> so for the past 15-16 months I lost ~ 80 lbs. & back to the weight i was in college.


Not an easy task to stay on track for that long. Well done!


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Even harder when you realize I have nerve damage on my right side from neck to ankle due to not having back surgery soon enough ( was bed ridden for 3 months waiting for surgery unable to walk, stand, or even sit upright without god forsaken pain with regard to pain, broken my leg in a half circle, broken nose, fingers, thumb, and ribs where I had also bronchitis at same time and had to go on a train so i could cut wood for my spouses father. If I had all those injuries at same time and compared it to the back prior to surgery, the back pinched nerve and prior to fusion was by far more painful)

Survival is about pushing ones self to the very limits of man, anything less is unprepared. There is no excuse for not being in good shape, disabled or not , it can be achieved....

btw thx for the kind words *Kauboy *

& also no one got my in "one weigh "pun

haha i made another funny...


----------

